
TunSafe: High Performance WireGuard VPN Client for Windows - diablo1
https://tunsafe.com/
======
ntw1103
The source for Tunsafe is located here.
[https://github.com/TunSafe/TunSafe](https://github.com/TunSafe/TunSafe) I
tried building it myself a while back, but ran into a number of issues. Is
there an advantage to using Tunsafe over Wireguard?

I think it is a lot safer to just use Wireguard for windows
[https://git.zx2c4.com/wireguard-
windows/about/](https://git.zx2c4.com/wireguard-windows/about/) You can
download the binary, or build it yourself.

